# When you see a woman….



## Jansen (Oct 8, 2009)

When you see a woman.... 
And want her badly.. 
Please consider the following.... 









No matter how beautiful she is.....










No matter how sexy she is...










No matter how seductive she is...










No matter how nice her beaver is....










No matter how huge her melons are...










I forgot what I was going to say!


----------



## jamietd (Aug 25, 2010)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: brilliant

Charlie


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Nice wheels :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

:roll: :lol:


----------

